# What arrow do you shoot for 3D?



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I have been shooting the gold tip pro 22's for about 2 years now and they are good arrows.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fatboy 400's


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like my lightspeeds. Not the biggest shaft, but they fly well.


----------



## bissolbone (May 7, 2009)

I second the Gold Tip 22s. Tough and accurate. Hard to beat.


----------



## patrkyhntr37 (Jun 3, 2008)

Easton lightspeeds here too.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Easton Flatliners which are very similar to the Lightspeeds but somewhat lighter, onn overall weight due to lighter nocks and inserts.
Looking at them big ol' Gold Tips like Tim "The Hammer" is using.


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

*arrows*

i have used 22's forever and love the heck out of em. but now i'm shootin victory x ringers and i'm very happy with them too.


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*Arrows*

Victory X-Ringers, they are beastly!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

X-Ringer HV350s...fly like darts out to 60 for me and tune GREAT!


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Arrows*

Victory X-Ringers HV1s !! The only way to go!!!
Good Luck !!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Eastons lightspeeds they fly great.


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*3d arrow*

Easton fat boys.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah3 (Mar 25, 2009)

victory x-ringers good line cutters


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Easton x-7 eclipse. Guess I'm old school I like aluminum.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

fatboys 400's for me.


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

Victory xringers 350s with 100 gr points


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Try Gold-tip X,cutter's,, with a 90 gr,point and vane tec flecthing,,


----------



## Ultra_Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the Easton Lightspeed 3D selects with an 85gr. point and 2" blazer with bohning's new helicle jig.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im using the victory vforce v1 arrows this yr. i used cx maxima hunters last yr.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*What arrow do you shoot?*

Don't you need to shoot close to 60 lbs to get good speed and be competitave in open classes?


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Easton Flatliners which are very similar to the Lightspeeds but somewhat lighter, onn overall weight due to lighter nocks and inserts.
> Looking at them big ol' Gold Tips like Tim "The Hammer" is using.


I shoot Easton Flatlines as well. 28" 353 grain. Smmmmokin.


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

ILOVE3D said:


> Don't you need to shoot close to 60 lbs to get good speed and be competitave in open classes?


that all depends on other variables.
bow speed rating
draw length
There are bows out there that can get 280 fps with shooting low 50# range but it depends on the bow and your draw length.
I am shooting the Apex 7
victory x ringers
27 1/2 draw
67#
285 fps.

I am a firm believer in setting arrows up with at least 100 gr tips then work the poundage to get speed and tune from there.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

dragman said:


> fatboys 400's for me.


Me too!

Lien2


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

fatgirl 400


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

Im a cheap skate, i lose and break so shoot the cheapest arrows around localy, CX Predator IIs 45-60, 5.50 ea with 2" duravanes. But i am thinking there is flaw to that logic cause i seem to be the only person other than my brother shooting them.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

X jammer 27s. They are huge and fly amazing. They catch a ton of lines...


----------



## Windell (Apr 22, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Easton x-7 eclipse. Guess I'm old school I like aluminum.


I'm with ya too, I've shot carbon but I always go back to my X-7s seem to be more forgiving to me..


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

fatboy 400s


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

victory x-ringer hv250s


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I use the new Easton Lightspeed 3D and also have used GT pro 22's both are great for 3D.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Easton Fatboy 400's for me


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

fatboys!!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Victory X-Ringer HV's. Spine depends on your setup.

I shoot the HV-V5 .350's.


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

I shoot gold tip 600


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

X-Ringer HV 350's have worked great for me the last three years.


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

Carbon Express CXL Spine Selected. Big shafts, for catching lines, and 3 different spines to fit you.....Norman


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Fatboy 500s with 80 grain nibs and Vanetec vanes with as much offset as I can get. 26 1/5" draw, 64 pounds, Hoyt 737 shooting 286 fps.


----------



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)

Easton lightspeeds, 372 grains @ 300 fps.
I'm gonna try some fatboys next... been leaving some points within 1/8" of the line lately... and the fatboys are cheaper than a new pair of spectacles.


----------



## jonathanjt (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't had any problems with my CXL shafts. You can get 70gr. glue in tips to really cut down on weight. Mine weigh 300 gr. on the dot!!!


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was shootin CX Linejammers 250's lately I've been shooting Easton Fatboy 500's. Both are great accurate arrows.


----------



## dodgehemi0 (May 1, 2009)

Carbon express maxima 3d select.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Victory X-Ringers and X-Killers fly straight and fast, Also used to shoot Gold Tip Pro X-cutters and Triple X's, Fatboys and ACC's. All arrows are good you just have to find the arrow that fits your setup the best.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

xxx !!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*3-d arrow*

Started shooting the Victory X-ringers HV1's this year and have had good luck out of them so far!!!!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

womack7.0 said:


> I am new to 3D and wanting some input on some good arrows. Don't need the most expensive but some good arrows to get a good start until i quit losing them while guessing yardage. Not arrows for the Reezen but for my Apex. Thanks.


I would suggest the Beman 9.3's, same as the fat boy, just slightly less straight that I doubt most anyone would really notice. Very affordable.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been shooting gold tip ultralights for 3d. I order shaft only and they run me about $60/dozen. Cant beat them for the money.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*arrows*



williejr said:


> i have used 22's forever and love the heck out of em. but now i'm shootin victory x ringers and i'm very happy with them too.


i shoot the victory x ringers also they fly really well and verry inexpensive also


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

...PSE Radial X-Weave Pro's.....Tough, light, straight, consistant spine, and tough.....Harperman


----------



## MainelyBucks (Jun 14, 2009)

:smile:I shoot PSE radial X weaves . 200 pros @ 28" with blazer vains and 75 grain combo points @ 67# with a 30 1/2" draw on my XFORCE DREAM SEASON. Right now I m currently @ 320fps.......1 pin from 10 to 40 yards...


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

GT ultralights.


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Fatboy 500's 80 grn nib mini blazers 300 total grains on the dot

Shootin outta my Katera Xl and 27.5 dl and 55 lbs @ 290 fps


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Easton Lightspeed 3D


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Fatboys!*

Im shooting easton fatboy 500s with silver unibushings, duravane 1.8 inch vanes. and bohning double click knocks. they weigh 301 grains. which is 1 grain over what i can shoot for ibo


----------



## killasoundz (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm shooting Easton X7 Cobalts 2412, 123gr point cut to 25.25" and 1,8 duravanes with beiter nocks.

Shoot great.


----------



## redneck1409 (May 4, 2009)

x-7 elcipse 2712


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

You dont need to shoot to learn yardage, Learn to estimate yardage on a family walk at the grocery store etc, Know how far that distance is, quit geussing and losing arrows


----------

